# Has anybody got vmware player 3.0 to install yet?

## devsk

I know it just came out today but still. I am curious about its features like the ability to create and edit virtual machines, which was not possible so far. Also, 3D improvments. I wanna know what games work in vmware player now.

ok....may be too early to ask questions...but at least now you know that its out there.... :Very Happy: 

----------

## luispa

I've tried the new vmware workstation 7 and its vmplayer, both are fantastic, huge improvement. 

Luis

----------

## devsk

 *luispa wrote:*   

> I've tried the new vmware workstation 7 and its vmplayer, both are fantastic, huge improvement. 
> 
> Luis

 On Gentoo? Where did you get the ebuild from?

----------

## luispa

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *luispa wrote:*   I've tried the new vmware workstation 7 and its vmplayer, both are fantastic, huge improvement. 
> 
> Luis On Gentoo? Where did you get the ebuild from?

 

No ebuild, I did it manually  :Smile: . You can find it documented in my wiki (sorry only in spanish), but you'll get the point following the commands, actions, etc.

Just one issue: at one point I link the /etc/init.d/vmware and rc-update it, but then it doesn't work. I haven't had time to look at it, just need to start it manually after boot (I reboot rarely, so low priority in my case).

Hope it helps

Luis

----------

## luispa

 *luispa wrote:*   

> You can find it documented in my wiki (sorry only in spanish), but you'll get the point following the commands, actions, etc.

 

Let me make it easier for non-spanish speakers, copy/pasted from my wiki and translated the basics to install vmware workstation 7 : 

VMWare 7 (64) installation

Begining of Nov there is no ebuild so you can try VMware 7 and VM Player 3 installation manually. I recommend you VMWare Workstation 7 for linux, it's extremelly goog: alsa support at last, 4 CPU's, resolved some historical issues, and performance great improvement (tested with Windows 7 - 64bits). 

Process

* Block portage vmware 6.x till we have the ebuild for 7.

```
/etc/portage/package.mask

app-emulation/vmware-modules

app-emulation/vmware-workstation

```

* Uninstall previous version

```
 # /etc/init.d/vmware stop

 # emerge -C vmware-modules vmware-workstation

```

* Download VMWare 7 workstation from VMWare

* Start the installation (this were my selections)

```
 # mkdir -p /etc/rc.d/rc0.d

 # mkdir -p /etc/rc.d/rc1.d

 # mkdir -p /etc/rc.d/rc2.d

 # mkdir -p /etc/rc.d/rc3.d

 # mkdir -p /etc/rc.d/rc4.d

 # mkdir -p /etc/rc.d/rc5.d

 # mkdir -p /etc/rc.d/rc6.d

 # mkdir -p /etc/rc.d/init.d

 

 # sh ./VMware-Workstation-Full-7.0.0-203739.x86_64.bundle

 

 * System Service Runlevels

 /etc/rc.d

 

 * System Service Scripts

 /etc/rc.d/init.d

 

 * Path to eclipse directory...

 lo dejo <vacio> en mi caso

 

 * ecplise c/c++ debugging plugin?

 <no>

 

 * file descriptors

 4096

 

 * <INSTALL>

```

* Link the start script. Note, it is useless, after boot didn't work for me, need to study it.

```
 # cp /etc/rc.d/init.d/vmware /etc/init.d/vmware

 # rc-update add vmware default

```

Configuration

vmware-config.pl is not included since long now, so you have to use "vmplayer" from root to get the kernel modules compiled. 

* First, remove the old ones

```
 # cd /lib64/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/misc/

 # rm vm* vsock.*

```

* Run vmplayer as root from your X environment,

```
 $ su -

 # vmplayer

 :

 compiles everything and creates the new modules

 :

 Starting VMware services:

   VMware USB Arbitrator                                               done

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Virtual machine communication interface                             done

   VM communication interface socket family                            done

   Blocking file system                                                done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

   Shared Memory Available                                             done

 # cd /lib64/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/misc/

 # ls -al

 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      44 oct 28 19:56 vmblock.ko -> /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/misc/vmblock.o

 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   22970 oct 28 19:56 vmblock.o

 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      41 oct 28 19:56 vmci.ko -> /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/misc/vmci.o

 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   79872 oct 28 19:56 vmci.o

 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      42 oct 28 19:56 vmmon.ko -> /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/misc/vmmon.o

 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  103405 oct 28 19:56 vmmon.o

 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      42 oct 28 19:56 vmnet.ko -> /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/misc/vmnet.o

 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   65169 oct 28 19:56 vmnet.o

 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      42 oct 28 19:57 vsock.ko -> /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/misc/vsock.o

 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   52958 oct 28 19:57 vsock.o

```

* REVDEP-REBUILD: Add the following to your /etc/make.conf 

```
 # Ignore searching under manual installation of VMWare

 SEARCH_DIRS_MASK=/usr/lib64/vmware

```

Start VMWare

* Use vmplayer (run existing VMs) or vmware (you need to buy a license, something that I recommend as the product is fantastic)

 $ vmware

* In my wiki (in spanish) you can see some screenshots with a Win7-64 guest under WMWare 7-64, executing intensive tests.

Hope it helps, 

Luis

----------

## coolone

thanks luispa, it is helpful

not sure why still no ebuild for VMware Workstation 7, it has been released a month.

----------

## benneque

Hm, still noone willing to make an ebuild for VMware 7 ?

----------

## hamilito

OK I can't get VMware player 3.1 to work on Gentoo

anyone

I did all the steps here but when I run 

```

$vmplayer

```

I get this 

```

vmplayer 

Logging to /tmp/vmware-hamill/setup-18014.log

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/misc/vmmon.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.36-gentoo-r5 SMP preempt mod_unload CORE2 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/misc/vmnet.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Networking Driver.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.36-gentoo-r5 SMP preempt mod_unload CORE2 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/misc/vmblock.ko

supported:      external

version:        1.1.2.0

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Blocking File System

author:         VMware, Inc.

srcversion:     9B4563B3C180049AA056D00

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.36-gentoo-r5 SMP preempt mod_unload CORE2 

parm:           root:The directory the file system redirects to. (charp)

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/misc/vmci.ko

supported:      external

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface (VMCI).

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.36-gentoo-r5 SMP preempt mod_unload CORE2 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/misc/vsock.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

version:        1.0.0.0

description:    VMware Virtual Socket Family

author:         VMware, Inc.

srcversion:     6386442041684F53FC694D2

depends:        vmci

vermagic:       2.6.36-gentoo-r5 SMP preempt mod_unload CORE2 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/misc/vmmon.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.36-gentoo-r5 SMP preempt mod_unload CORE2 

user@localhost ~ 
```

and nothing happens

----------

## hamilito

bump

----------

